# Hedis



## twizzle (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone taken part in the annual HEDIS project as a medical records reviewer? If so, what was the job like? Rewarding,interesting, or just cheap labour?
I'm applying for a job from March to June as there are no jobs for inexperienced coders as you all know(if I'd known that at the beginning, I wouldn't have wasted my time and what little money I had to become a coder)
Your input would be very welcome.



Andy. LDS.RCS(Eng),CCA


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jan 4, 2009)

I know some people who do that for Outcomes and they enjoy it but like you are also trying to get their foot in the door as a coder. I say at this point work is work and put your all into it. You never know you may gain some valuable contacts during the project who offer you coding work.

Good Luck!


----------

